# Internet Explorer 7



## Alix (Oct 20, 2006)

Is anyone using this version? Is it worth installing or should I stick with what I've got?


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Alix, According to my DH, he said that it is not reliable and that he would not go for it.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 20, 2006)

I just upgraded to IE 7 yesterday and so far it's working without problems. It has supposedly fixed most of the major security problems which existed in IE 6 althought I read in the Wall Street Journal this morning that there have already been some security holes discovered.

Walt Mossberg, the technical writer for the WSJ, wrote a positive review of IE 7 yesterday and that's why I took the plunge.

I really like the tab feature that allows you to have multiple browser tabs open at the same time.

So far, I'm very happy with IE 7.

Note:  You need to be running a valid and verifiable copy of Microsoft Windows XP with SP2.  The upgrade verifies the validity of your copy of Windows XP.


----------



## mish (Oct 20, 2006)

Stick with what you got. Connie was just mentioning problems. ie is fraught with problems. Go with wireless high speed.


----------



## Constance (Oct 20, 2006)

*Mish is right*

Listen to Mish...I have had nothing but problems with them!


----------



## mish (Oct 20, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Listen to Mish...I have had nothing but problems with them!


 
I hear ya, gf.  ie is a headache no matter what ya do.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I really like the tab feature that allows you to have multiple browser tabs open at the same time.


Mozilla Firefox has tabs and is safer, faster, and more secure.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 20, 2006)

Firefox is the only way to go!  We were using ie down at the office and just browsing loaded us up with viruses, at home I run Firefox, unless a website won't work without ie - no viruses, no pop-ups, no problems.  Our network guru (for the business) told me to load Firefox at the office and stay safe - it took 3 hours to scan for and delete the viruses!


----------



## Alix (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm. OK, keep those opinions coming. I'm still trying to decide what to do. 

Mish, we are high speed but won't go wireless because of all the problems we have heard about in our neighbourhood with wireless. Ken and I are not precisely technological idiots but we're only about one step up from there!

OK, I have verifiable XP with SP2 so if I do decide to install I should be fine. We haven't had any security issues with what we have right now, so I am still not sure whether this would be a good upgrade for us or not. 

Aurora, what is that tab feature like? And why do you like it better than the toolbar at the bottom? Just curious. Thanks all!


----------



## MJ (Oct 20, 2006)

I am liking it so far, nothing special to me, but I hear too many sites don't work properly in it and I'm sure it'll be a long time before those sites eventually support IE7.

If it isn't broken...


----------



## mugsy27 (Oct 20, 2006)

as others have said...mozilla firefox is the ONLY way to go.

im a network engineer and security admin...and i wont let any of my peeps go near anything IE.


----------



## Alix (Oct 20, 2006)

Mugsy, if it wouldn't be too much trouble could you tell me why not? I've not really had any issues so I'm interested in why Mozilla is better.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 20, 2006)

I am using it at work not home. Im not really impressed. 
It works just fine. They changed the button layout which Im not used to quite yet. Personally I like the IE6 layout. Didnt really need to change it. IMO. They hide the "FILE; EDIT; VIEW; FAVORITES; TOOLS; HELP" bar.    So I had to go and UN-hide it. 
Aurora is correct with the "TAB" issue. Its nice because it saves space on your "START" bar at the bottom. 
But again, for ME, its not a HUGE plus. 
And for people that arent used to surfing the web (ie: my aunts) it is really confusing because the new button arrangement doesnt say WHAT the buttons do.

All in all..... its a changed button arrangement.... that hides the bar thingy and is more safe to use..... for now. 
SOOOOOO..... its up to your own preference, aptitude and functionality.
If I had a choice for Mozilla (FoxFire) or IE7..... I would choose Foxfire.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 20, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Aurora, what is that tab feature like? And why do you like it better than the toolbar at the bottom? Just curious. Thanks all!


 
With IE prior to 7 each time you want to open a new website you have to open a new IE window which will allow you to see only one site at a time.  With IE 7 you only need to run one copy of IE and it opens a new tab for each URL that is open.  This uses less CPU time and makes it easier to switch between websites.  Many computers with limited memory will crash or run very slowly if you open too many programs at the same time.  This should not happen with IE 7.

I've been using Mozilla (FireFox) and NetCaptor (which uses the IE engine) for years for the tabbed browser functions however, there are some websites that I visit which will only work with Internet Explorer.  Not all XHTML features are supported by FireFox and some sites look funky when run in FireFox.

I'm testing FireFox 2.0 now and while it is still buggy, it looks much more promising.  There are so many new features and conveniences and the free extensions and add-ins make it much more useable than IE.  For now, if you wish to try FireFox, stick with FireFox 1.5x for stability.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> With IE prior to 7 each time you want to open a new website you have to open a new IE window which will allow you to see only one site at a time.  With IE 7 you only need to run one copy of IE and it opens a new tab for each URL that is open.  This uses less CPU time and makes it easier to switch between websites.  Many computers with limited memory will crash or run very slowly if you open too many programs at the same time.  This should not happen with IE 7.
> 
> I've been using Mozilla (FireFox) and NetCaptor (which uses the IE engine) for years for the tabbed browser functions however, there are some websites that I visit which will only work with Internet Explorer.  Not all XHTML features are supported by FireFox and some sites look funky when run in FireFox.
> 
> I'm testing FireFox 2.0 now and while it is still buggy, it looks much more promising.  There are so many new features and conveniences and the free extensions and add-ins make it much more useable than IE.  For now, if you wish to try FireFox, stick with FireFox 1.5x for stability.



Netscape uses the Mozilla engine by default, but can change to the IE engine as needed, without your knowledge.  That makes NS nearly as vulnerable as IE.  Most sites that require IE are in MS's pocket, and I tend to avoid them.  NS also brings it's own package of problems.  For example, Netscape has problems with some mouse drivers, not allowing the "scroll" option to function.  I use Mozilla by preference; if there is a website I can't live without that insists on IE, I just use that browser for that site.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 20, 2006)

DH just put it on the computer at home.  Once I got used to it, I was OK with it.  I'm not big on change  .  He said he did it because it's supposed ot have much better security features and because at some point the automatic updates will install it anyway.  It's worked fine so far.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2006)

Alix switch to Firefox. It is much safer than IE. Virtually no viruses, spyware, adware, etc. No popups either unless you want them. Plus it is so customizable. You can make it do so many cool things. The next version (which is in beta testing now) automatically spellchecks what you type even.

You can have both IE and Firefox on your system at the same time so you have nothing to lost by loading it and giving it a try. It will even copy all your favorites from IE over to Firefox the first time you run it if you want.

Once you try Firefox you will start kicking yourself for all the time you have not already been using it, seriously.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2006)

Alix, Click Me to download Firefox


----------



## black chef (Oct 20, 2006)

been using it extensively since it was released... plus, i tried the beta version.

in one word... "buggy."  in two words... "very buggy."  in 3 words, "don't do it."


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 21, 2006)

Further comments from my DH:

I think before discussing the relative virtues of IE 7 and Firefox 1.5.X (not the unfinished experimental Firefox beta), one must set priorities.  The two opposites are safety and convenience.  One should decide,hopefully in advance, what one wants to go for.  In case the choice is safety, Firefox is the undisputed winner according to a lot of published info.  In case one opts for convenience, the answer is open.  For sure familiarity carries some weight here.

What I take issue with is Microsoft's statement that IE 7 has 'improved' safety features.  This sounds rather incredible when it comes from the maker of IE 6 which still has several unpatched vulnerabilities outstanding.   In this respect, to work well does not necessarily mean to work safely.  Lack of safety (if it exists) may show up later when purchases have been made by unknowns using your credit card number etc.

Alix, based on the above, I think the option is yours.


----------



## Alix (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, so far I'm deciding not to upgrade. I am not unduly concerned with security but when we eventually get a new computer I am going to be more careful in my consideration of a browser. You all have been most helpful. thank you.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 21, 2006)

Alix I have Internet Explorer but I don't know what version it is.  It has been working fine for me and I have no trouble with it.

I hope you and your family are having a nice weekend.


----------



## Buck (Oct 21, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Alix, Click Me to download Firefox



GB, I just downloaded Firefox and am beginning to play with it.  I think I'm gonna love it.  THANKS!

Buck


----------



## GB (Oct 21, 2006)

Enjoy it Buck. It really is light years ahead of IE. Make sure to check out all the extensions that you can add on. There are some really great ones that make life so much easier.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

GB - why won't my browsing tabs show up?  I just downloaded 2.0 - when I was on the firefox homepage there was that tab and discuss cooking - now nothing shows up as tabs at the top of the page - ?????


----------



## bullseye (Oct 21, 2006)

Kitchenelf,

Go to Tools, Options and choose the tabs icon.  Uncheck the box for "Hide the tab bar when only one web site is open."


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't have that option - but I have an option that says "always show the toolbar" - I guess that should be checked?



EDITED TO SAY - "Always show the TAB bar" - not tool bar!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 21, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I don't have that option - but I have an option that says "always show the toolbar" - I guess that should be checked?
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO SAY - "Always show the TAB bar" - not tool bar!



That should do it.  You must have different version than I.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

I just downloaded 2.0.  If I have two windows for DC open at the bottom of my screen (two different locations at DC) shouldn't I have two tabs open too?


----------



## bullseye (Oct 21, 2006)

I am still running Firefox 1.5, but if 2.0 works the same, to open a new tab, you double-click on a blank part of the tab bar.  If you go to the Firefox icon to open the new location, it will start a new instance of Firefox, instead.


----------



## GB (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't know anything about 2.0. It is still in beta mode so I am not installing it yet as all the bugs are not worked out yet and not everything is working the way it is supposed to. I am waiting until it is officially release before I upgrade to that.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 21, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about 2.0. It is still in beta mode so I am not installing it yet as all the bugs are not worked out yet and not everything is working the way it is supposed to. I am waiting until it is officially release before I upgrade to that.



Yep, me too.  I never put beta software on a production machine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh great!  Should I go back to my other version?  1.5.06?


----------



## GB (Oct 21, 2006)

Try 2.0 for a while and see if it works for you. If it does then no need to switch back.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks - HEY ALIX - I hijacked your thread -


----------



## Alix (Oct 21, 2006)

ADMINS!!! ADMINS! Come and deal with this person, she has hijacked my thread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

It's been almost 30 minutes Alix - apparently no one is coming to your rescue!!!!


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2006)

I tried to ban the troublemakers, but for some reason it didn't work


----------



## Constance (Oct 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Make sure to check out all the extensions that you can add on. There are some really great ones that make life so much easier.



GB, I downloaded Firefox, and it seems to be working great. A question about the extensions...I'm pretty ignorant about some of that stuff. Which would you recommend?


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2006)

There are so many Constance and each person has ones like like or dislike.

To start with let me recommend Adblock and Adblock Filterset.G Updater. Those are two seperate extensions, but they work together. What they do is get rid of ads on web pages. I have not seen a single ad since I installed them. They those and then when you are ready, let me know and I will recommend more


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 22, 2006)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> There are so many Constance and each person has ones like like or dislike.
> 
> To start with let me recommend Adblock and Adblock Filterset.G Updater. Those are two seperate extensions, but they work together. What they do is get rid of ads on web pages. I have not seen a single ad since I installed them. They those and then when you are ready, let me know and I will recommend more



GB,
I tried these two and love them.  Everything is faster and better.  THANKS!
Any further recommendations?
Buck


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2006)

Constance, Buck, Kitchenelf, and anyone else who is interested, check out this page for a discussion we had on extensions not too long ago. There are some great suggestions in there.


----------

